

RapidShare calls it quits - redox_
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/02/rapidshare-calls-it-quits-veteran-file-sharing-site-to-close-in-march-2015/

======
voltagex_
I wonder if ArchiveTeam can even begin to rescue the amount of data that's
about to disappear.

